# Chesapeake Classic at TPA this weekend



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Sticky I plan on coming Sunday IF I do not have to work. Hopeuly see you there. This is there only outdoor shoot of the season.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> Sticky I plan on coming Sunday IF I do not have to work. Hopeuly see you there. *This is there only outdoor shoot of the season.*


I know.. I gotta work on that.. :chortle: :noidea:

Hope ya make it.. :thumb: I'll plan on being there Sunday, Saturday is still a bit up for grabs.. :wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

I just got the official word. Sunday is out I will be at the Port of Baltimore at 8am til 6pm+/-. I promised the little lady that I would take her to the Ocean on Saturday. TOO bad I really wanted to shoot TPA this year. Hopefully next Year.:zip:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ah man.. I'm gonna miss ya Ed..  Hopefully you can make the next shoot.. same time, next year.. :lol:  :wink:

I spent the day on the shores of the Harbor (near the ports).. not again til Monday.. :nono:  :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Good thing nobody came today.. the shoot's tomorrow.. :lol: Sorry, our website is confused a bit.. my bad.. Sunday, 28 field..


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Good thing nobody came today.. the shoot's tomorrow.. :lol: Sorry, our website is confused a bit.. my bad.. Sunday, 28 field..


Well... I'll be at the Mayberry Archery Club near Westminster for their field shoot tomorrow shooting with BOWGOD, and his lady.
Gonna see how close to 500 I can get with my hunting rig.:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> Well... I'll be at the Mayberry Archery Club near Westminster for their field shoot tomorrow shooting with BOWGOD, and his lady.
> Gonna see how close to 500 I can get with my hunting rig.:wink:


Enjoy the shoot.. :thumb: Best of luck on your quest.. .:tongue: :cheers:

Looks like we got another one hooked... :chortle: :whoo: :wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

2005Ultramag said:


> Well... I'll be at the Mayberry Archery Club near Westminster for their field shoot tomorrow shooting with BOWGOD, and his lady.
> Gonna see how close to 500 I can get with my hunting rig.:wink:



need a forth?? I'm going to Mayberry but I aint got nobody to shoot with..


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, the field course was ready, but the foam wasn't quite.. .since the ad said 3D too, they got about 30 or so targets reset to allow the chewies to shoot.. 

Hmm.. didn't see too many of you there.. :nono: But.. a couple we know did show for the shoot. BlondStar shot well, I shot so-so, and her better half shot his PB.. :thumb: :cheers: Seems the youth is still struggling to keep it together when things go awry, as our fourth didn't quite finish things out today.. . :lol: :wink: (tho he was shootin pretty well the second half.. the gremlins were out in force today for he and I.. :mg

Here are a few pics I snapped as I caught my breath.. :cheers:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Bees said:


> need a forth?? I'm going to Mayberry but I aint got nobody to shoot with..


Would have been good to shoot with you, but it was also good to run into you again too. I din't check back in last night, or maybe we could have looked for you and shot a group of five.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Enjoy the shoot.. :thumb: Best of luck on your quest.. .:tongue: :cheers:
> 
> Looks like we got another one hooked... :chortle: :whoo: :wink:


Not only am I hooked, but I took my buddy Don along for his first field shoot. He's been shooting 3-D for over 10 years, and is awesome on a 3-d course. He took his hunting bow(that's all he's got) with a 4 pin Sword sight that's sighted in at a max of 50 yards...and shot a 504 on the course. He shot all the marked distances, holding over for everything beyond 50. He shot a 19 on a 65 yard target with a 50 yard pin. :faint:
Now he's hooked too, and will be picking another pin sight, and sighting in for field shooting. Lord help us all.


BTW, my bow was doing the same thing today it was doing last Sunday, and hitting way right. That means sighting in the windage again. With that, and having to shoot to the left on every target I felt lucky to pull out a 454.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> Not only am I hooked, but I took my buddy Don along for his first field shoot. He's been shooting 3-D for over 10 years, and is awesome on a 3-d course. He took his hunting bow(that's all he's got) with a 4 pin Sword sight that's sighted in at a max of 50 yards...and shot a 504 on the course. He shot all the marked distances, holding over for everything beyond 50. He shot a 19 on a 65 yard target with a 50 yard pin. :faint:
> Now he's hooked too, and will be picking another pin sight, and sighting in for field shooting. Lord help us all.
> 
> 
> BTW, my bow was doing the same thing today it was doing last Sunday, and hitting way right. That means sighting in the windage again. With that, and having to shoot to the left on every target I felt lucky to pull out a 454.


Most excellent.. 'bout everyone I know that's tried it, likes it..:thumb: Glad to hear he shot well, I'd say that's very well indeed for not being prepared for the long'ns... :nod: :cheers:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

2005Ultramag said:


> Not only am I hooked, but I took my buddy Don along for his first field shoot. He's been shooting 3-D for over 10 years, and is awesome on a 3-d course. He took his hunting bow(that's all he's got) with a 4 pin Sword sight that's sighted in at a max of 50 yards...and shot a 504 on the course. He shot all the marked distances, holding over for everything beyond 50. He shot a 19 on a 65 yard target with a 50 yard pin. :faint:
> Now he's hooked too, and will be picking another pin sight, and sighting in for field shooting. Lord help us all.
> 
> 
> BTW, my bow was doing the same thing today it was doing last Sunday, and hitting way right. That means sighting in the windage again. With that, and having to shoot to the left on every target I felt lucky to pull out a 454.


Ultra mag, I seen ya, that course at Mayberry is deceptive. It has some cuts and you really have to have your bubble set up right and pay attention to it. If you noticed on over half the targets. Looking at the arrow holes you can see a trend. on some most misses were to the right and on others most misses were to the left. this is induced by the terrian slope ect. I don't think my bubble or 3rd axis is right anymore either because I had a time keeping them in the middle. Ya need local knowledge on this one. tony and I are learning.  Where ya going next???


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, the field course was ready, but the foam wasn't quite.. .since the ad said 3D too, they got about 30 or so targets reset to allow the chewies to shoot..
> 
> Hmm.. didn't see too many of you there.. :nono: But.. a couple we know did show for the shoot. BlondStar shot well, I shot so-so, and her better half shot his PB.. :thumb: :cheers: Seems the youth is still struggling to keep it together when things go awry, as our fourth didn't quite finish things out today.. . :lol: :wink: (tho he was shootin pretty well the second half.. the gremlins were out in force today for he and I.. :mg
> 
> Here are a few pics I snapped as I caught my breath.. :cheers:


what pics?


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Rattleman said:


> what pics?


yea all I got is little red X's too what does that mean anyway? all I know is I can't see the pic...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hmm..lemme look into it.. I can see em.. even in Ed's quote.. :noidea: :bolt:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok, let's try this again.. a different way this time.. :set1_thinking:


















































Whew.. just got it in before the storm unleashes... :mg:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Bees said:


> Ultra mag, I seen ya, that course at Mayberry is deceptive. It has some cuts and you really have to have your bubble set up right and pay attention to it. If you noticed on over half the targets. Looking at the arrow holes you can see a trend. on some most misses were to the right and on others most misses were to the left. this is induced by the terrian slope ect. I don't think my bubble or 3rd axis is right anymore either because I had a time keeping them in the middle. Ya need local knowledge on this one. tony and I are learning.  Where ya going next???


I watch my bubble. I had to put my pin to the left of every X just to get close no matter what the ground looked like... and yea, I noticed that too. One long target only had three holes on the left.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

2005Ultramag said:


> I watch my bubble. I had to put my pin to the left of every X just to get close no matter what the ground looked like... and yea, I noticed that too. One long target only had three holes on the left.


I forgot to mention, we shot with BOWGOD, and his lady again today, which was certainly a pleasure. :nod: Nice shooting, both of you.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

2005Ultramag said:


> I watch my bubble. I had to put my pin to the left of every X just to get close no matter what the ground looked like... and yea, I noticed that too. One long target only had three holes on the left.



you need to have your 3rd axis checked... I am going to check mine here in a minute.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bees said:


> you need to have your 3rd axis checked... I am going to check mine here in a minute.


Check mine while yer at it, eh? 

:chortle:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Carbon Tech casualty.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ouch.. :mg: :chortle:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ouch.. :mg: :chortle:


That's bound to happen sooner, or later when 16 arrows are all pointed at the same X.

I know... PIN NOCKS!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> That's bound to happen sooner, or later when 16 arrows are all pointed at the same X.
> 
> I know... PIN NOCKS!


My first shoot was at the Hill last year.. I hooded one of my camo hunting shafts on the 20.. and it bounced out... :chortle: I learned that day.. no camo shafts, and pins or Gnocks.. :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> My first shoot was at the Hill last year.. I hooded one of my camo hunting shafts on the 20.. and it bounced out... :chortle: I learned that day.. no camo shafts, and pins or Gnocks.. :wink:


I bought those shafts last Summer, and got alot of shots out of them. I left one insert in a target today, and shot one vane off. There's alot of miles on those shafts, and that's the first one that's been broken, so having shot it that many times, and for so long a time it doesn't owe me a thing.:wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I got hold of a Maryland archery Guide this morning, and after checking the rules for field shooting I find that my sight isn't legal for bowhunter class, and that with my current set up the only place I really fit is freestyle.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> I got hold of a Maryland archery Guide this morning, and after checking the rules for field shooting I find that my sight isn't legal for bowhunter class, and that with my current set up the only place I really fit is freestyle.


True.. I'm pretty sure a single pin slider is not allowed.. bh must have fixed, non-adjustable pins... looks like you just need a longer set of stabs now... :lol: :wink: :zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

2005Ultramag said:


> I got hold of a Maryland archery Guide this morning, and after checking the rules for field shooting I find that my sight isn't legal for bowhunter class, and that with my current set up the only place I really fit is freestyle.


Yep because you can set it for what ever yardage you want.....BHFS requires 5 fixed pins


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

looks like it's time to find a real scope with a lens, and one of those big ol' broomsticks.:wink:

I thought the single pin without the lens, and marks on the slider at 10 yards would be OK.
Glad I got around to actually *reading the rules*.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> Glad I got around to actually *reading the rules*.


Don't think yer the only one to say that this week... :zip: :chortle: 

I'll post a link.. :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Don't think yer the only one to say that this week... :zip: :chortle:
> 
> I'll post a link.. :wink:


Not that it really matters because I'm nowhere near collecting any kind of prize money ... yet ... regardless of what sight I have on the bow.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> Not that it really matters because I'm nowhere near collecting any kind of prize money ... yet ... regardless of what sight I have on the bow.


Nope.. me either, other than the occasional fluke which may lead to a crispy... :chortle: 

It's all about just trying to improve on myself.. .eventually, if one can continue on that track, they may one day prove to be a competitor... :wink: :nod: :noidea:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Nope.. me either, other than the occasional fluke which may lead to a crispy... :chortle:
> 
> It's all about just trying to improve on myself.. .eventually, if one can continue on that track, they may one day prove to be a competitor... :wink: :nod: :noidea:


I compete with myself, which some say is a cop out for not being able to compete with anyone else. You know what I say to that... 

I'll never be the best... or the worst, but I'll always enjoy my time on the range.:nod:


----------

